# Masonry Pilaster



## ZEZO4 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a masonry pilaster example, anyone has it?

Thanks.


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Oct 20, 2017)

zaidfadhill said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a masonry pilaster example, anyone has it?
> 
> Thanks.


Try these:

http://www.ncma-br.org/pdfs/5/TEK 17-04B.pdf

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&amp;rct=j&amp;q=&amp;esrc=s&amp;source=web&amp;cd=6&amp;cad=rja&amp;uact=8&amp;ved=0ahUKEwij5reGlYDXAhWs5IMKHRgCBukQFgg2MAU&amp;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.masonryconstruction.com%2F_view-object%3Fid%3D00000154-2555-db06-a1fe-775dec180000&amp;usg=AOvVaw0fKgauX3vAVrbFiiM__uif


----------



## OHBridgeGuy (Oct 20, 2017)

Actually for anything masonry NCMA has a lot of great resources:

http://ncma-br.org/e-tek-nbs.asp

Scroll down on that page to 14-18, and each one has a bunch of pdf guides on different topics.


----------



## ZEZO4 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thank you OHBridgeGuy


----------

